# What do you think?



## jbrown

I got image on here. Think about making a few. 10 or more it drops the cost to 18.77 plus shipping



JB


----------



## Ware

If there is interest, I have the graphic in vector format. I would be glad to share whatever file format is needed for a good transfer.


----------



## Wes

I could use some "lawn shirts". I'd take the one pictured as well as one with the TLF logo.


----------



## nagol

Wes said:


> I could use some "lawn shirts". I'd take the one pictured as well as one with the TLF logo.


Me to.... :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

I wouldn't mind a shirt with the TLF logo!!


----------



## wardconnor

I want one. One problem..... I am a cool season ***, PRG guy with a reel cut normally around .750 to .625. With that being said do I just have to sit by the side in the corner with my dunce hat on and be jealous of your reel low shirts?


----------



## MarkV

I'd be good for one or two.

I would prefer a reel one in black. Open to other colors if they all needed to be the same for cost savings.


----------



## MarkV

What about TLF logo on the left breast and the reel mower on the back? Or some with some other mower thing for the tall grass people.


----------



## Ware

MarkV said:


> What about TLF logo on the left breast and the reel mower on the back? Or some with some other mower thing for the tall grass people.


I had considered doing some with a small TLF logo on the left chest. :thumbup:

Custom Ink has a group order option, but I just called them and they will only ship to one address. Good for a softball team, bad for a group of us who are scattered across the country/world. It looks like undergroundshirts.com has a service they call _Painless Online Group Ordering_ (POGO) where they will fulfill and ship orders to the members of a group.

Maybe this could be something we could arrange to do once or twice a year if there is enough interest. I suspect we'd have to start with maybe 1 or 2 basic designs that would appeal to everyone.

Thoughts?


----------



## nagol

Maybe something like this?? Not sure about the back

I'm really working hard today :lol:


----------



## Redtenchu

I'd be interested in purchasing a few shirts.

I have a friend that can do Yeti Cups, but they are pricey! I'll check with him to see what something with TLF logo would cost.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> I have a friend that can do Yeti Cups, but they are pricey! I'll check with him to see what something with TLF logo would cost.


Can he do the cups from Walmart that are like $10 and work just as well as Yeti's?


----------



## Redtenchu

Mightyquinn said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a friend that can do Yeti Cups, but they are pricey! I'll check with him to see what something with TLF logo would cost.
> 
> 
> 
> Can he do the cups from Walmart that are like $10 and work just as well as Yeti's?
Click to expand...

I'll find out.


----------



## Ware

Redtenchu said:


> I'd be interested in purchasing a few shirts.
> 
> I have a friend that can do Yeti Cups, but they are pricey! I'll check with him to see what something with TLF logo would cost.


Cool. Does he do the powder coated ones or the media blast etched ones?


----------



## Redtenchu

Powder coatings.


----------



## GrassDaddy

Can I have one that quotes Mrs Obama?

When they go low, we go high

And then a pic of your warm season grass cut low and my cool season grass cut high?? Hahahaa


----------



## tbdh20

I'd be in on a group buy.


----------



## Ware

Is anyone interested in taking the lead on this? It would be a bit before I will have time. I can email a full size TLF site logo.


----------



## touchofgrass

the shirts need to be in dri-fit material, of course.. At least there needs to be that option... Wives can get in on this too, right? I wear mine to school pick up and none of the parents ever ask me about it... I think they are intimidated ... haha


----------



## Topcat

So would I


tbdh20 said:


> I'd be in on a group buy.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> Is anyone interested in taking the lead on this? It would be a bit before I will have time. I can email a full size TLF site logo.


Send me the stuff. My sister has lots of shirts printed up for my employer. I'll see what she can do. Please give me specifics on what everyone wants like sizes, style, material, and color.

Only trouble for me is like I said earlier I can't do reel low Bermuda being that I cut kbg PRG with my tgm1000.


----------



## J_nick

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is anyone interested in taking the lead on this? It would be a bit before I will have time. I can email a full size TLF site logo.
> 
> 
> 
> Send me the stuff. My sister has lots of shirts printed up for my employer. I'll see what she can do. Please give me specifics on what everyone wants like sizes, style, material, and color.
> 
> Only trouble for me is like I said earlier I can't do reel low Bermuda being that I cut kbg PRG with my tgm1000.
Click to expand...

You could say "Reel Low Lawns" or something in that.


----------



## Ware

Here are a couple ideas...



​
I'm sort of a fan of just a small logo on the crest/left chest. It is pretty low key, and some of the screen printed shirts I have with a large graphic are uncomfortable/stiff/itchy.

Next Level Tri-Blend is a nice shirt. Something like a 100% polyester Hanes Cool Dri Performance would be nice for working outside.

Thoughts?


----------



## tbdh20

The smaller logo is a great idea. I don't have a strong opinion on type of shirt or color. I like the second design, guess i'd need to upgrade to a greens mower  .

edit: The reel mower detail in such a small area might not translate well. Suggestion, maybe a stylized reel?


----------



## Ware

So something like this would be $24.50ea on a qty 10 order from Custom Ink. An order of 20 would drop the price to $18.07ea. This shirt is a Next Level Tri-Blend (50% polyester/25% combed ring-spun cotton/25% rayon jersey).


 ​
You can mix/match sizes and colors within a product line.

So maybe the next step is to settle in on two designs and go from there. I like the TLF logo on the left chest - any ideas for another back graphic option that is more turf agnostic?


----------



## Ware

This might be a nice variant, in keeping withe the mower silhouette theme... that's a Honda HRX. :thumbup:

 ​


----------



## tbdh20




----------



## Ware

This was MQ's idea... I like it. :thumbup:

 ​


----------



## GrassDaddy

If its the generic one then I'm in but the Bermuda one I can't do =P


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> If its the generic one then I'm in but the Bermuda one I can't do =P


10-4. This all started with the RLB discussion, so I think some will definitely want those... but I was envisioning 2 options. Which generic does everyone like?


 ​


----------



## Redtenchu

I like the HRX and Reel together.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Redtenchu said:


> I like the HRX and Reel together.


I am biased and like this one too!!! :lol:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Yeah the dual one looks balanced


----------



## MarkV

I would take a dual and a reel low one.


----------



## wardconnor

Redtenchu said:


> I like the HRX and Reel together.


This one is my vote only because I'm a cool season man. I have to admit though that the reel low Bermuda image is on point. If I lived south I'd want the RLB only. Probably not worth moving south for me just for the shirt.


----------



## Ware

Sorry to keep changing these up, but I'm really liking this design with some curved text on the back now...


  ​
Any ideas for a short/catchy neutral lawn phrase similar to 'Reel Low Bermuda' to put above the push mower? Then I could use the same text/format that's below the reel mower and they would look nearly identical. Or just leave them as is?


----------



## Redtenchu

Turning a chore, into a hobby.

Grass so good, people wanna smoke it.

Lawns, the only thing Google is wrong about.

Life is like lawns, no matter how hard you try, there will always be a few weeds.


----------



## Redtenchu

Our grass addiction is Legal in all 50 states


----------



## GrassDaddy

The grass is greener on my side?


----------



## MarkV

GrassDaddy said:


> The grass is greener on my side?


+1


----------



## jbrown

Ware said:


> Sorry to keep changing these up, but I'm really liking this design with some curved text on the back now...
> 
> 
> ​
> Any ideas for a short/catchy neutral lawn phrase similar to 'Reel Low Bermuda' to put above the push mower? Then I could use the same text/format that's below the reel mower and they would look nearly identical. Or just leave them as is?


yes please! how do i give you my money


----------



## tbdh20

Ware said:


> Sorry to keep changing these up, but I'm really liking this design with some curved text on the back now...
> 
> 
> ​
> Any ideas for a short/catchy neutral lawn phrase similar to 'Reel Low Bermuda' to put above the push mower? Then I could use the same text/format that's below the reel mower and they would look nearly identical. Or just leave them as is?


 :thumbup:


----------



## tbdh20

tbdh20 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to keep changing these up, but I'm really liking this design with some curved text on the back now...
> 
> 
> ​
> Any ideas for a short/catchy neutral lawn phrase similar to 'Reel Low Bermuda' to put above the push mower? Then I could use the same text/format that's below the reel mower and they would look nearly identical. Or just leave them as is?
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Serviced by the TLF


----------



## Ware

A poll is now live here. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

See this thread for ordering info. :thumbup:


----------

